# Helmet



## Cannoka (Aug 15, 2009)

Take a look at the Troxel Dakota. It is "Western" styled with the necessary protection.
Western Helmets | Troxel Equestrian Helmets


DON'T consider their cowboy hat helmet however. It is obnoxiously huge and abnormal looking. :lol:

Irregardless, a good certified helmet won't be cheap but it's your noggin. :wink:


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I Do like Troxel. They are a fairly good brand.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

My favourite is tipperary. I hate wearing a helmet but there is a law for it here. They are super comfortable, and you forget they are there when your riding! The troxels are nice, but the ones I have ever tried were really sweaty and hot.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Haha! Thanks Cannoka =] 


I will have to check out tipperary too. =]


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

to fit your helmet you should be able to have the strap undone & bend over like you are gonna touch your toes & it shouldnt fall off. you can also check to make sure that when you lift the brim your eyebrows move up with it. at the same time, if its hurting your head its too tight ! it shouldnt hurt just be snug


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

^ good point. Another reason why I love the tipperary! I have an oddly shaped head and the xs helmet stuck to my head without me even feeling it there.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

dynamite. said:


> ^ good point. Another reason why I love the tipperary! I have an oddly shaped head and the xs helmet stuck to my head without me even feeling it there.


 
oh i know ! once you find the right helmet you really dont want to wear anything else ! the only helmet i have ever worn that actually fit me & it perfect is my charles owen hampton...but thats def not a western helmet


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I actually like the western style helmets


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

i like english styled helmets  the velvet ones are my favourite lol


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Tipperary and Troxel are both good brands. Where I work, anyway, Troxels are a little cheaper, but Tipperary are more comfortable/adjustable and look nicer. 
And, yeah, I'll agree with Cannoka. Those Western Hat helmets are the cheesiest thing ever... I'd only ever consider one if you want to look silly! XD
If you can, find a store nearby that sells the helmets. It's always better to try them on, rather than guess!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I just want to say 2 things:
1) Your dad is awesome
2) I think you are making a very wise choice to wear a helmet - even if it isn't completely up to you  Good for you!! *throws confetti*


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks guys! =] Very helpful suggestions! 

JustDressageIt, thank you. Not many western riders where them, but I know safety is the most important thing, for me and the horse. I was always scared of being made fun of, but now that I have 'grown up' I guess, I realize it doesn't matter what the people around here think. When it comes down to it, I will be safer than them.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Ooh, one last tip! If the people that work at the tack shop don't ask for a budget, what type of riding you need it for, etc, make sure you tell them! Other wise they will start pulling $300 charles owen helmets :| lol.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

wow, haha, thanks =]


----------

